# Knight Disc Extreme and Blackhorn



## ghughescpa

New kinght disk extreme working up a load. Here is the starting setup. 80 grains of blackhorn, remington sts primer, 250 grain knight barnes pbt blue sabot, kinght disc breech plug. When I fired the round with hearing protection the recoil was very low and the only report I heard was the primer ignition. Large amount of unburned powder in the barrell. Should I change the breech plug to not use the disc ? Any other suggestions ?


----------



## Sabotloader

*ghughescpa*



> I heard was the primer ignition. Large amount of unburned powder in the barrell. Should I change the breech plug to not use the disc ? Any other suggestions ?


I have a bit of BH in my DISC Extreme with the FPJ breech plug everything works very well.

From the description of your load I see a couple of possibilties....

1. The bullet sabot combination may nor be tight enough for the correct operation of BH.

2. Was the sabot/bullet combination seated tightly on the powder.

BH is a smokeless 'progressive burning' powder - it requires a tight seal in the barrel to maintain pressure and combustion.. other wise it will just go out.

If I remember right, I am not a barnes shooter, the blue sabot is a very thin sabot meant for very tight bores like some of thre TC's on the market. You would be a lot better off with a regular thickness sabot.

I have not shot the Remington STS with BH but from the reports that I have read it works very well.

I would also suggest to you with that bullet and 80 grains of BH - you are just starting to reach the velocities that the bullet prefers. I would suggest a start @ 100 grains by volume. I am hunting right now with a Extreme - it is loaded with 120 grains of T7, but if I could afford it it would be loaded with 120 grains of BH... I am shooting a .459/277 grain Lehigh projectile.


----------



## alleyyooper

First thing I would change is the primer. The SSTs were designed for people having crud ring issues.

Another advantage of going with normal shot gun primers is the huge savings as they cost about half as much.

 Al


----------



## Plainsman

Sabotloader I have realy been enjoying reading your posts. I shoot traditional and in-line. When it comes to inline I just decided to buy the one that cleans the easiest. Yup, lazy in my old age too. I just bought the TC Triumph. So far I have had great luck with Pyrodex Select. It gave me about 100fps more velocity that Triple 7. Now I bought some White Hot's, but have not shot them. I think I will have to buy a bottle of the Blackhorn and give it a try.
I have a hard time loading a sabot after one shot with any of the powders I have tried. Now tell me if I am right or wrong here. Since most of the problem is the top six inches before the bullet leaves the muzzle I am guessing that the sabot is heating up with burning powder and contact with the bore and leaving plastic residue the last six to eight inches of the barrel.
I lapped the bore with Semichrome polish which got rid of about half the problem. I bough TC Super Glide, and that helped some. Do you recommend a better sabot? Will Blackhorn help?


----------



## Sabotloader

*yooper*

The Remington Klean Bore STS is a normal shotgun primer... I use them for trap shooting - have not tried them for BH.

http://www.remington.com/products/ammun ... tshell.asp


----------



## Sabotloader

> I just bought the TC Triumph. So far I have had great luck with Pyrodex Select. It gave me about 100fps more velocity that Triple 7.


I am really surprised at that. I have never been able to get pyro to create the same velocity as a like load of T7.



> Now I bought some White Hot's, but have not shot them. I think I will have to buy a bottle of the Blackhorn and give it a try.


Triple 7 powder, when it is made is a white powder, it is even classed as a smokeless powder, but a black dye is added (what muzzle loader would by a white powder) and charcoal is also added to provide smoke. From ecerything I can find White Hot's pellets produced by IMR (owned by Hodg) is really nothing more than a T7 pellet with out the dye and the charcoal.



> I have a hard time loading a sabot after one shot with any of the powders I have tried. Now tell me if I am right or wrong here. Since most of the problem is the top six inches before the bullet leaves the muzzle I am guessing that the sabot is heating up with burning powder and contact with the bore and leaving plastic residue the last six to eight inches of the barrel.


Probably not... the new sabots are built from a Polymere plastic which hardly ever leaves any plastic residue. The biggest reason for the difficult top 6/8 inches is really more often cause by the temperature diffence in the bore. It gets warmer and remains warmer where the barrel is inside the stock.



> I lapped the bore with Semichrome polish which got rid of about half the problem.


I would suggest you repeat that process using JB's bore paste. When I first got my Triumph, I could not get any sabot to load correctly even the Harvester 'Crush Rib'. I ran 100 strokes of JB's and now I can load all of the popular sabots with out a problem. Remember though I am shooting T7 loose powder which is much cleaner than any Pyro. I also run slighly moistened Windex patch after each shot when I am shooting at paper.












> I bough TC Super Glide, and that helped some. Do you recommend a better sabot? Will Blackhorn help?


The super glides are one of the thinner sabots, the Harvester 'crush rib' might be slightly thinner.

Bh will definitely help with the amount of residue left in the barrel and will not require running a patch after each shot - but it is two expensive for me.

I think the biggest thing I would suggest to you (other than the JB thing) is to find a sabot you can load on a clean or semi clean barrel with some ease.

Clean the barrel - remove the BP and run some different sabot combinations down the barrel until you find one that works for you.

When i did the JB thing I ran 100 stokes through the bore. Use a lightly oiled patch apply a glob of JB - runs that patch for 25 strokes, flip the patch and run another 25 strokes (the second 25 do not count as part of your 100) - repeat this process 4 times to equal 100...

Clean the bore very well - lightly oil the barrel then try your sabot/bullet combinations again.

Hope some of this helps.... mike


----------

